# NPC Descriptions



## Dark Psion (May 24, 2007)

I do like how the NPCs (Torrent, Tiljann and Crystin) level up along with the PCs in these adventures, but would it be possible to update their descriptions as well?

When I got to "Shelter from the Storm" and saw the Crystin had gained 2 levels as a Monk, it left me wondering How, Why, and Where?


----------



## RangerWickett (May 24, 2007)

Well, Crystin gets to cheat a bit because she's not a normal girl. Plus, she taught herself to take advantage of her preternatural foresight to better defend against enemies. Sadly, by core D&D the monk class is the best way to represent that. The kung fu is a side effect.


----------



## Dark Psion (May 25, 2007)

"There is no spoon."


----------

